# Ferrets and EU Polecats



## mrteenie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, after buying my first two babies (60% EU polecat) i was wondering...
does anyone keep pure EU polecats... and can you tell me the visual differences between Poles and ferrets


----------



## mrteenie (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone?!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

ive heard polecats are hard to tame down, bat that i have not a clue lol


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

theoeticly EUs are supposed to be darker, practicly black. however with the cross breeding between feral ferrets and polecats its becoming difficult tell them apart (in the wild anyway). angora ferret on here keeps and breeds them (as do a few others but i cant remember them off the top of my head) so she should be able to tell you more about them, id like one myself but not enough space at the moment unfortunatly. incidently you say 60% polecat, have you dna tested? not meaning to sound rude there just curious, as the one guy iv met with pure polecats had his dna tested. hope this helps


----------



## mrteenie (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't had them DNA tested... but i have met the parents and can trace back the line a couple of generations... Mum is a EU Polecat, and Dad is a Ferret x Polecat


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

I did keep EU hybrids, I think they are beautiful but can be hard work.

They have a darker undercoat then the regular polecat so makes them appear very dark. The full EUs though are fiesty and in my opinion very unpredicable. Some of the hybrids can make first class pets the same as other ferties but trying to get jills into a group with other ferrets usually proves hard.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The main difference I found/find between full polecats and ferrets is that polecats tend to be more 'flighty', ferrets will trot up to any man and his dog expecting to make friends, where as polecats tend to keep to themselves and stick with who they know. Having said that I know some polecats who are exactly the same as any ferret, it really does depend on the individual!


----------

